# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  صحيفه المنبر الاربعاء 5-12-2012م

## على الصغير

*لا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
اللهم إني أسألك بعزك وذلي إلا رحمتني 
أسألك بقوتك وضعفي , وبغناك عني وفقري إليك 
هذه ناصيتي الكاذبة الخاطئة بين يديك 
عبيدك سواي كثير . وليس لي سيد سواك 
لا ملجأ ولا منجى منك إلا إليك 
أسألك مسألة المسكين 
وأبتهل إليك ابتهال الخاضع الذليل 
وأدعوك دعاء الخائف الضرير 
سؤال من خضعت لك رقبته , ورغم لك أنفه 
وفاضت لك عيناه 
وذلّ لك قلبه 

*

----------


## على الصغير

*مايك موتيابا اول الاجانب الموقعين في كشوفات المريخ بعد عودته من الاعارة
 بعد مغادرة وارغو وليما 
الخرطوم/ كفر ووتر
 يتوقع أن يظهر من جديد محترف المريخ الأوغندي مايك موتيابا في الديار الحمراء من جديد بعد ان قضى اللاعب ستة أشهر خارجه، نسبة للإعارة التي قام بها المريخ في منتصف الموسم السابق لناديه السابق بنومويا الأوغندي والتي جاءت بعد إصابة كبيرة تعرض لها اللاعب في منتصف الدورة الاولى للموسم الماضي الشيء الذي حتم على ادارة المريخ إعارة اللاعب إلى ناديه السابق ليستفيد الأحمر من خانته التي وقع فيها البرازيلي ليما بديلا عنه فيها، ونسبة لحاجة المريخ لخدماته وانتهاء عقد اللاعب النيجيري وارغو اصبح أمر إعادة اللاعب سليمان موتيابا إلى القلعة الحمراء في حكم المؤكد، 

*

----------


## على الصغير

*عروض اندية الممتاز تنهال على فاروق جبرة
ينتظر قرار مجلس المريخ

كفر ووتر 
 تلقى مساعد مدرب المريخ الكابتن فاروق جبره العديد من العروض من اندية الدوري الممتاز لتولى الاشراف على انديتها فى العام المقبل بعد انتهاء عقده مع فريق المريخ وذلك بعد النجاحات الكبيرة التى حققها مع الاندية التى عمل على تدريبها ومن جانبه ينتظر جبره قرار مجلس ادارة النادى المريخ بخصوص تعين مساعد مدرب للمدرب الجديد محمد عثمان الكوكى الذي اكد فى تصريحات صحفية انه ترك امر ملف اختيار مساعد المدرب الوطنى لمجلس ادارة النادى وكشفت مصادر اخبار النجوم ان المدرب التونسي كان قد اجري اتصال هاتفى بمساعد مدرب المريخ السابق البرازيلي هيرون ريكاردو للعمل معه ضمن الجهاز الفنى للمريخ فى الموسم المقبل وينتظر ان يحسم مجلس الإدارة ملف مساعد المدرب خلال الساعات المقبلة 

*

----------


## على الصغير

*أمين الشرميطي مهاجم زيورخ السويسري ينفي خبر انتقاله للمريخ السوداني

  نفى المهاجم الدولي التونسي ومحترف نادي زيورخ السويسري أمين الشرميطي خبر تلقيه عرضا للانتقال إلى نادي المريخ السوداني.
وقال الشرميطي في توضيح لإذاعة شمس التونسية أنه يتابع مستمر مع فريقه السويسري دون مشاكل , وأن عقده ينتهي بعد عام ونصف.
وتابع الشرميطي: "لدي عدة عروض خليجية وأوروبية, وإمكانية مغادرة فريقي السويسري خلال فترة الانتقالات الشتوية واردة , خاصة وأن نادي زيورخ يمر الآن بأزمة مادية قد تجعله يوافق على مغادرة بعض اللاعبين, ولكن لم أتلق أي عرض من نادي المريخ السوداني". 
*

----------


## على الصغير

*صفقة انتقال عنكبة للمريخ تقترب من الاكتمال
 شارفت صفقة مهاجم الخرطوم والوطني والمنتخب محمد عبد المنعم عنكبة من النهاية بعد ان توصل المريخ لإتفاق نهائي مع اللاعب للانتقال خلال فترة التسجيلات الحالية للاحمر ، وقد شهدت اليومين الماضيين اتصالات متواصلة مع اللاعب قبل وبعد سفره إلى مصر مع فرقه لأداء مباراة الخرطوم والاسماعيلي المصري في البطولة العربية للأندية والتي ودعها الخرطوم الوطني بخسارة كبيرة، ويعتبر عنكبة من الاضافات الكبيرة للمريخ خلال هذه الفترة لما يملكه اللاعب من امكانيات فنية مميزة جعلته المهاجم الوطني الأول في السودان بفضل سرعته ولياقته البدنية وأداءه المميز في الملعب.
*

----------


## على الصغير

*مهاجم انبي ومنتخب مصر يتمنى الانتقال للمريخ ليلعب جوار الحضري
قال ان الامر يشرفه كثيرا
أكد أحمد رؤوف مهاجم فريق إنبي بأنه يشرفه اللعب بجوار عصام الحضري حارس مرمي منتخب مصر الوطني والمريخ السوداني.
وكان الحضري قد كشف قبل ذلك بأن أحمد رؤوف يعد حالياً من ضمن المرشحين لصفوف المريخ السوداني.
وحول ذلك رد مهاجم إنبي في تصريحات خاصة لموقع يلا كورة"أود أن أقدم أولاً جزيل شكري لعصام الحضري علي مساندته القوية لي خلال الفترة الحالية".
وتابع: "يشرفني اللعب بجوار عصام الحضري بصفوف المريخ السوداني وأتمنى الانتقال لصفوف الفريق السوداني في أقرب وقت".

*

----------


## طارق حامد

*الاستقالات التي تقدم بها ثلاثي مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ امس الاول للمفوضية تعتبر مكاتبات عادية وليست استقالات لان الاستقالة يجب ان تقدم الى مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ بصورة منها الى المفوضية كجهة رقابية حيث ان الاستقالات الثلاث التي تقدم بها الاستاذ جمال الوالي رئيس المريخ والعضوان المهندس عبد القادر همد وجمال احمد عمر الكيماوي كانت معنونة الى السيد مفوض تسجيل الهيئات الشبابية والرياضية بولاية الخرطوم.
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*وللوقوف على آخر تطورات الاحداث بنادي المريخ فقد تسلم المقدم متقاعد شوقي خطاب مدير عام المفوضية صباح امس صورة من الاستقالة التي تقدم بها جمال الوالي رئيس المريخ الى سكرتير النادي وصورة ايضاً من الاستقالة التي تقدم بها المهندس عبد القادر همد سكرتير نادي المريخ بينما لم تتسلم المفوضية امس صورة من استقالة جمال الكيماوي الذي سلم المفوضية امس خطابا فقط للمفوض واوضح ان استقالة الوالي وهمد بتاريخ 2 ديسمبر 2012م .واما بخصوص الاستقالة التي تقدم بها طارق سيد المعتصم تعتبر صحيحة لانها تقدم للجهة المختصة وزير الشباب والرياضة بالولاية الذي قام بتعيينه.
*

----------


## طارق حامد

* تلقى مساعد مدرب المريخ الكابتن فاروق جبره العديد من العروض من اندية الدوري الممتاز لتولى الاشراف على انديتها فى العام المقبل بعد انتهاء عقده مع فريق المريخ وذلك بعد النجاحات الكبيرة التى حققها مع الاندية التى عمل على تدريبها ومن جانبه ينتظر جبره قرار مجلس ادارة النادى المريخ بخصوص تعين مساعد مدرب للمدرب الجديد محمد عثمان الكوكى الذي اكد فى تصريحات صحفية انه ترك امر ملف اختيار مساعد المدرب الوطنى لمجلس ادارة النادى وكشفت مصادر اخبار النجوم ان المدرب التونسي كان قد اجري اتصال هاتفى بمساعد مدرب المريخ السابق البرازيلي هيرون ريكاردو للعمل معه ضمن الجهاز الفنى للمريخ فى الموسم المقبل وينتظر ان يحسم مجلس الإدارة ملف مساعد المدرب خلال الساعات المقبلة 
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*اعتذر فقد قفل البوست بالخطاء 
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

اعتذر فقد قفل البوست بالخطاء 





مشكور شيخ طارق
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلموا الرائعين علي الصغير وشيخ طارق على الابداعات

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﺻﺮﺡ  ﺍﻟﺤﺎﺭﺱ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﻟﻰ ﻋﺼﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺤﻀﺮﻯ ﻓﻰ ﺗﺼﺮﻳﺤﺎﺕ ﺧﺎﺻﺔ ﻟﻤﻮﻗﻌﻪ  ﺍﻟﺮﺳﻤﻰ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﻫﺮﺓ ﺍﻧﻪ  ﺣﺰﻳﻦ ﻟﻠﻐﺎﻳﺔ ﻟﻸ‌ﻧﺒﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﺘﻰ ﻭﺻﻠﺘﻪ ﻋﻦ ﻓﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭ  ﻗﺎﻝ ﺍﻥ ﺭﺣﻴﻞ ﺟﻤﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻰ  ﻋﻦ ﺇﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺧﺴﺎﺭﺓ ﻛﺒﻴﺮﺓ ﺑﻜﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺎﻳﻴﺲ ﻷ‌ﻧﻪ  ﻳﻤﺜﻞ ﺭﻣﺎﻧﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻴﺰﺍﻥ ﻓﻰ  ﺍﻹ‌ﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﻭﻭﺟﻮﺩﻩ ﻳﺒﻌﺚ ﺇﻃﻤﺌﻨﺎﻥ ﻧﻔﺴﻰ ﻟﻼ‌ﻋﺒﻰ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻭ  ﺍﻧﻪ ﺇﺫﺍ ﻗﺮﺭ ﺍﻟﺘﻨﺤﻰ ﻓﺈﻧﻪ  ﺳﻴﺨﻠﻒ ﻭﺭﺍﺋﻪ ﻓﺮﺍﻏﺎ ﻻ‌ ﻳﻤﻜﻦ ﺍﻥ ﻳﻤﻠﻰﺀ، ﻟﻴﺲ ﺑﺎﻟﺠﺎﻧﺐ  ﺍﻟﻤﺎﺩﻯ ﻭ ﻟﻜﻦ ﻣﻦ ﺟﺎﻧﺐ  ﺍﻟﺪﻋﻢ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﻨﻮﻯ ﻭ ﺍﻹ‌ﻃﻤﺌﻨﺎﻥ ﻟﻼ‌ﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﻭ ﺟﻌﻞ ﻋﺠﻠﺔ  ﺍﻹ‌ﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﺗﺪﻭﺭ ﺑﻼ‌ ﻣﻌﻮﻗﺎﺕ  ﻳﺸﻌﺮ ﺑﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ. ﻭ ﻗﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﺤﻀﺮﻯ "ﺭﺟﺎﺀ ﺧﺎﺹ ﻣﻨﻰ  ﻟﺠﻤﻬﻮﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻥ ﺗﻨﻈﻢ ﻣﺴﻴﺮﺓ  ﺍﻟﻰ ﻣﻨﺰﻝ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻰ ﻭ ﺗﺘﻤﺴﻚ ﺑﺒﻘﺎﺅﻩ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ".ﻭ  ﺍﺿﺎﻑ " ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﻦ ﻫﺎﺟﻤﻮﺍ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻰ ﻭ  ﺭﻳﻜﺎﺭﺩﻭ ﻃﻮﺍﻝ ﺍﻟﻔﺘﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﺿﻴﺔ ﺍﻥ ﻳﺜﺒﺘﻮﺍ  ﺍﻵ‌ﻥ ﺍﻧﻬﻢ ﻗﺎﺩﺭﻳﻦ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺇﻧﺠﺎﺯ ﺍﻓﻀﻞ ﻭ  ﺍﺗﻤﻨﻰ ﺍﻥ ﺗﻈﻬﺮ ﻟﻬﻢ ﺑﺼﻤﺔ ﻓﻰ ﺣﺮﻛﺔ  ﺍﻟﺘﺴﺠﻴﻼ‌ﺕ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺩﻣﺔ." ﻭ ﺍﺷﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﺤﻀﺮﻯ ﺍﻧﻪ ﻣﺎ  ﻳﺤﺪﺙ ﺣﺘﻰ ﺍﻵ‌ﻥ ﻓﻰ ﺣﺮﻛﺔ  ﺍﻟﺘﺴﺠﻴﻼ‌ﺕ ﺑﺎﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻻ‌ ﺗﻌﻜﺲ ﻃﻤﻮﺡ ﺍﻟﻮﺻﻮﻝ ﺍﻟﻰ ﻣﻨﺰﻟﺔ  ﻣﺘﻘﺪﻣﺔ ﻭ ﺑﻄﻮﻟﺔ ﻭ ﻋﻠﻰ  ﺍﻷ‌ﺧﺺ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺘﻮﻯ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺭﻯ. ﻭ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﺘﻨﺎﺯﻝ ﻋﻦ ﻻ‌ﻋﺒﻴﻦ  ﻣﺤﺘﺮﻓﻴﻦ ﻻ‌ﺑﺪ ﺍﻥ ﻳﻘﺎﺑﻠﻪ  ﺇﺳﺘﺠﻼ‌ﺏ ﻟﻤﺤﺘﺮﻓﻴﻦ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻧﻔﺲ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺘﻮﻯ ﺍﻥ ﻟﻢ ﻳﻜﻦ ﺍﻓﻀﻞ. ﻭ  ﺍﻧﻪ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺴﻬﻞ ﺍﻟﺤﺼﻮﻝ  ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻜﺄﺱ ﻭ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻯ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ ﻭ ﻟﻜﻦ ﺍﻟﺒﻄﻮﻻ‌ﺕ  ﺍﻹ‌ﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺔ ﻟﻬﺎ ﺣﺴﺎﺑﺎﺕ ﺍﺧﺮﻯ  ﺳﻮﺍﺀ ﻣﻦ ﻧﺎﺣﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻼ‌ﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﺍﻭ ﻣﻦ ﻧﺎﺣﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺠﻬﺎﺯ  ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻰ ﻭ ﺍﻹ‌ﺩﺍﺭﻯ. ﻭ ﻓﻰ ﺧﺘﺎﻡ  ﺣﺪﻳﺜﻪ ﻗﺎﻝ ﺍﻧﻪ ﻋﺎﺩﺓ ﺗﺴﺠﻴﻼ‌ﺕ ﺍﻟﻠﺤﻈﺎﺕ ﺍﻷ‌ﺧﻴﺮﺓ ﻻ‌  ﺗﺆﺗﻰ ﺑﺜﻤﺎﺭﻫﺎ ﻓﻴﺠﺐ ﺍﻥ ﺗﻜﻮﻥ  ﻫﻨﺎﻙ ﺧﻄﺔ ﻭﺍﺿﺤﺔ ﺗﻨﻔﺬ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻵ‌ﻥ ﺑﺪﻭﻥ ﺍﻯ ﺗﺄﺧﻴﺮ
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*محمد موسي: اعادة تسجيل الخماسي امر طبيعي

         ابدي ثلاثي المريخ مصعب عمر وبله جابر وراجي عبد العاطي  سعادتهم باعادة  قيدهم للمريخ وقالوا بانهم لم يساوموا الاحمر في اعادة  تسجيلهم وابانوا بان  المريخ بيتهم ومن الطبيعي ان يعيدوا قيدهم واوضح بله  جابر بانه سافر الي  الدويم للمشاركة في مناسبة صديقه ولم يغلق هاتفه واضاف  بان الحديث الذي كان  يتداوله بعض الناس باني ساومت المريخ في اعادة  تسجيلي غير صحيح فالمريخ  عشقي وساظل مخلصا له وقال نائب مدير الكرة بنادي  المريخ المهندس محمد موسي  بان اعادة قيد الخماسي موسي الزومة ومصعب عمر  وسعيد السعودي وراجي عبد  العاطي وبله جابر امر طبيعي لانهم ابناء المريخ  واتمني ان يسعدوا جمهور  المريخ الوفي ويحصدوا البطولات في الموسم المقبل  وابان المهندس بان اعادة  قيدهم ستشكل دعامة حقيقية لفريق المريخ وذلك  للمهارة العالية التي يتمتع  بها هذا الخماسي بالاضافة لحبهم للشعار الاحمر  وقال اتمني لهم التوفيق ومن  جانب اخر فقد اشار محمد موسي بان مفاوضات  المريخ لاي لاعب عربي لم تتم  بصورة رسمية حتي الان ولم يستبعد بان تكون  مجرد اجتهادات صحفية.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يفاوض ثلاثي التسجيلات


  		كثف المريخ اتصالاته باندية الخرطوم والهلال كادوقلي  والاهلي الخرطومي  وذلك لتسجيل كل من مهاجم الفرسان محمد موسي وعنكبة لاعب  الخرطوم الوطني  ومرتضي كبير لاعب اسود الجبال وذلك من اجل قيدهم في  الكشوفات المريخية هذا  الموسم.

*

----------


## طارق حامد

*بهدوء
علم الدين هاشم 
هؤلاء لا تهمهم مصلحة المريخ !
الاستقرار الادارى الذى ظل يعيشه نادى المريخ فى عهد جمال الوالي طوال الاعوام الماضية يعتبر من ابرز الايجابيات التى ظلت تميز المريخ عن بقية الاندية التى كثيرا ماتتعرض لهزات عنيفه بسبب الصراعات الادارية الداخلية وتنسف استقرارها مما ينعكس سلبا على الاستقرار الفنى للفريق ,, ولهذا ليس من مصلحة المريخ ان يذهب مجلسه الحالى كما ينادى عدد من الاقطاب والرموز داخل النادى بحجة ان الموجودين فى مجلس الادارة ليست لديهم القدرة المالية فى تسيير النشاط ومواجهة تكلفته العالية بعد استقالة جمال الوالى لانهم بذلك يدفعون النادى نحو الفراغ الادارى والدخول فى صراعات ومشاكل وخلافات الى ان يتم الاتفاق على لجنة تسيير يمكن ان تتحمل المسؤولية فى الوقت الذى نعلم كبر حجم المسؤولية الملقاة الان على عاتق المجلس الحالى فى الاشراف على ملف التسجيلات وعمليات الاحلال والابدال وغيرها من الخطوات التى يفترض ان تسبق الاعداد للموسم الجديد ,, هذا لايعنى اننا نبصم بالعشرة على افضلية هذا المجلس وكفاءة كل اعضائه وقدرتهم فى تسيير العمل حتى نهاية فترته القانونية بل على العكس من ذلك فقد كان ولازال لنا رأى سابق حول بعض الاعضاء الذين ماكان لهم ان يتشرفوا بالعمل الادارى فى نادى المريخ لولا الموازنات والتحالفات وغيرها من التربيطات التى تتم بين تجار العضوية قبل عقد الجميعة العمومية , ولكن مع ذلك نؤكد بان بقاء المجلس بتشكيلته وعضويته الحالية افضل بكثير من ان يذهب مستقيلا ليلحق برئيسه جمال الوالى , طالما ان عنصر المال قد اصبح متوفرا على الاقل فى الفترة الحالية التى بادر فيها الرئيس المستقيل كعادته وسدد تكلفة اعادة قيد خمسة من اللاعبين اضافة الى تكلفة التعاقد مع المدرب الجديد التونسى محمد الكوكى ووعده بتحمل تكلفة معسكر الاعداد القادم المرشح له ان يكون فى تونس حسب حديث الكوكى فى المؤتمر الصحفى الاخير ,, لكل ذلك نرجو من الذين بدأوا اطلاق حملات التخذيل والتحريض ضد اعضاء المجلس الحالى والتشكيك فى كفاءتهم والتندر والسخرية من بقائهم بعدما استقال جمال الوالى ان يكفوا عن ذلك ويراعوا مصلحة النادى الذى يحتاج من الجميع ان يساهموا فى تعزيز الاستقرار داخل اركانه والتوحد من خلفه حتى يتخطى فترة الانتقالات الحالية وينجح فى استكمال عملية الاحلال والابدال وفقا لرؤية المدرب الكوكى الذى يشكر على جهوده التى يبذلها الان مع اعضاء مجلس الادارة واشرافه على هذا الملف الهام ,, فلا اعتقد ان هناك مريخى واحد يمكن ان يقبل بذهاب المجلس الحالى فى ظل الظروف التى نتحدث عنها والاستحاقات التى تتطلب من مجلس الادارة الاشراف عليها ,, لاداعى للتخذيل والتشكيك والتحريض ضد الاعضاء الحاليين لمجرد انهم رفضوا الاستقالة وفضلوا الاستمرار فى العمل وتحمل المسؤولية الكاملة , بل يجب ان نشكرهم على ذلك كما قال السيد جمال الوالي فى حديثه لبرنامج الحدث بقناة الجزيرة الرياضية وهو يطالب الجميع بضرورة الالتفاف حول المريخ ومجلس ادارته ووعده بانه سيظل يدعم النادى من اى موقع اخر وان صلته به لايمكن ان تكون رهنا للمنصب الذى كان يشغله بل ابدى الوالى تفاؤلا بان موسم المريخ القادم سيكون افضل بكثير عن موسمه الاخير الذى تعرض فيه المريخ لكثير من الازمات حرمته من تحقيق الانجازات التى ترضى وتلبى طموحات جماهيره .
الذين يطالبون برحيل بقية اعضاء مجلس الادارة بسبب استقالة رئيسه جمال الوالى لاتهمهم كثيرا مصلحة المريخ وانما يقدمون صورة خاطئة تختزل هذا الكيان الضخم فى ذهاب اوبقاء الافراد فى الوقت الذى يفترض ان يبادر هؤلاء من تلقاء انفسهم فى تقديم الدعم المادى والمعنوى اذا كانت تهمهم مصلحة المريخ بدلا من هذه التصريحات السالبة ضد مجلس الادارة الذى يتمتع حتى الان بشرعية كاملة رغم استقالة ثلاثة من اعضائه ,, فمن يريد دخول مجلس الادارة عليه ان يقدم نفسه لينال ثقة اعضاء الجمعية العمومية القادمة !
*

----------


## على الصغير

*المريخ يستخرج تأشيرة خروج لمهاجم زامبى اسمه رونالد قام المكتب التنفيذى لنادى المريخ مساء امس بأستخراج تاشيرة دخول لمهاجم زامبى اسمه رونالد للحضور للخرطوم يوم الخميس واستخرج المكتب التنفيذى اذن دخول اخر لمندوب نادى مازيمبى الكنغولى الذى سيحضر من اجل اكمال اجراءات انتقال المهاجم الزامبى جوناس ساكواها لكن (سودانا فوق) لم تتحصل على المعلومات الخاصة باللاعب الزامبى الذى استخرج المريخ له تأشيرة خروج
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*لدغة عقرب النعمان






كيف يكون حالنا عندما نكون (طيش الطيشة)






سنوات وسنوات سواء على مستوى المنتخبات الوطنية او الاندية نواصل التهريج بما يطلق علينا مسولينا زورا ما يسمونها بطولات سيكافا .


مليارات تصرف على استضافة بطولات سيكافا وعلى المشاركة فيها على المستويين منتخبات واندية وصخب وضوضاء كالعادة اذا ما حققنا اى مركزفى هذه (البطولات ) التى بطلقون عليها بطولات سيكافا لنعيشفى هذا الوهم ولقد اعجبنى ولاول مرة موقف الهلال والمريخ عنما رفضوا استضافة هذه البطولة التى لا تستحق ان يصرف عليها جنيه واحد.


لايخلجنى ادنى شك فى ان شبابنا اليوم لايعرف ماهية هذه السيكافا التى جعلنا منها بقدرة قادرة بطولات نهلل لنا متى حققناها ونقيم لها كرنفالات الفرح اذا ما قدر لمنتخب او نادى ان يحقق بطولة فيها خاصة الذين ينخدعون ويحسبونها بطولة ولا يعرفون ما هى حقيقتها.


ففى بداية انطلاقة الكرة الافريقية ولمساعدة دول القارة لتطوير مستوياتها قسمت افريقيا لمناطق حسب البعد الجغرافى وكان حظنا بالطبع ان نكون فى منطقة شرق ووسط افريقيا المعرفة بالمنطقة الخامسة وكان الهدف من هذه المناطق التى روعى فيها التقسيم الجغرافى لتسهيل الحركة بين الدول الاعضاءو كان الهدف من المناطق ان تنظم كل منطقة منافسات بينها كنوع من الاحتكاك على مستويات المنتخبات والاندية بغرض الاحتكاك لهذا فهى اقرب الى انها معسكر لتطويرمستوى اللعب


وتواصلت منافسات المناطق لفترة ولما حققت اهدافها بالارتقاء بالمستوى فى كلى المناطق ماعدا المنطقة التى ننتمى اليها وبعد ان حققت المناطق اكلها وارتفعت بمستوى دولها منتخبات واندية افتقدت هذه المناطق المبررات للاهتمام بها حتى خبا صوتها كمناطق فى الملعب بعد ان ارتفع صوت المنتخبات والاندية التابعة لهذه المناطق الا منطقة واحد كانت نهايتها:


(لم ينجح احد) وهذه هى المنطقة التى ننتمى اليها حيث لم تقدم منتخبا وطنيا واحدامنها يكون رقما فى بطولات الامم على كل مستوياتها وكذلك لم تنجب المنطقة اى نادى فيها يصبح رقما فى ساحة بطولات الاندية والمنافسات الرسمية


يعنى بصريح العبارة فشلت المنطقة فى ان تحقق ما قصد بتكوينها حيث اصبحت منتخباتهاالوطنية وانديتها خارج حساب البطولات الافريقية الرسمية فكان حصاد منتخباتها وانديتها خارج دائرة التنافس بين منتخبات واندية المناطق الاخرى صفركبير على الشمال وغياب على مستوى المنتخبات والاندية خاصة اذا تحدثنا عن مناطق شمال افريقيا وغربها وجنوبها بتقسيماتهم المختلفة فلقد تسيدت هذه المناطق افريقيا على مستويات الاندية والمنتخبات حيث اصبحت المنافسات حكرا لهم.


ولان المنطقة الخامسة التى ننتمى اليها لم تقدم اى ارقام افريقية على مستوى المنتخبات والاندية فان منافسات المنطقة المحلية التى كان الغرض منها ترقية المستوى لدول المنطقة فاذا بها تتحول لبطولات اقل ما نصفه بها ان تتيح للفاشلين افريقيا ان تكون لهم بطولة تحقق لهم الضوضاء الاعلامية لهذا كم مرة كنا نشهد الترويج لاى نتائج اى بطولات تحققها هذه الاندية والمنتخبات كانها بطولات رسمية نهلل ونفرح بها بينما هى بطولة الفاشلين وحرص عليها الفاشلون لانهم لولم يحافظوا عليها لغابوا تماما عن اى وجود افريقى.


ويالها من مفارقة السودان اصبح من اهم محاور هذه الحلقة الفاشلة للاهتمام الجماهيرى المخدوع والاهتمام الاعلامى الباحث عن اى اثارة و لا اظن ان هناك دولة اخرى اولت هذه البطولة الفاشلة مثل هذا الاهمام والتى لاتعنى غير الفشل و انها واحدة من قبيلة الفاشلين وهذا هو واقعنا فلقد انتهى بالسودان الامر ان يكون واحد من اعمدة سيكافا وربما الاكثر اهتماما لما تحظى به من زخم اعلامى واستعراض ادارى واعلامى واستعداد للاستضافة والصرف حتى نحقق بطولات وهمية نهلل لها ونحسبها فى رصيد الانجازات وهى صفر على الشمال ولقدانساقت الدولة خلف هذا الوهم فكم اهدرت من المال فى هذا العمل غير المجى فنيا لضعف المستوى.


ولكن ليت الامر بقف بنا عند هذا الخداع والزيف كمان نبقى (طيش الطيشة) فهذه محنة 


ويا يا الطيش فى سيكافا بعيش الو سيكافا الو 
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*نجيب عبدالرحيم 
[email protected]
إن فوكس
سقوط الوطني في حلقة الدراويش
قبل أن نفيق من صدمة الإخفاقات والفشل التي تعودنا عليها تلقينا ضربة جديدة في يوغندا بسقوط منتخبنا في بطولة (الجرذان) سيكافا المتأسفة فنياً وإعلامياً وعجزنا عن الحصول على بطاقة أفضل ثالث رغم المشاركة مع منتخبات لا تملك قوت يومها وتسير نشاطها بالقطعة باستثناء تنزانيا وقبل أن نلتقط أنفاسنا سقط ممثلنا الوطني فريق الخرطوم في التصفيات العربية في حلقة فريق الدراويش بمدينة الإسكندرية بخمس ضربات أردته قتيلاً بلا حراك ولا حول ولا قوة لاه إلا بالله. 
على قول المثل السوداني ( كما متنا شقينا المقابر) هل يعقل منتخب يمثل دولة يكون اعدداه ساعة أو ساعتين وهو يخوض منافسة دولية بغض النظر عن مستواها الفني فكل الدول المشاركة الغنية والفقيرة استعدت لها مبكراً ولذلك كانت النتيجة متوقعة خروجنا كالعادة من البطولة لعدم وجود لجنة فنية من شأنها ان ترسم خارطة لمنتخباتنا الوطنية الاول والشباب والناشئين التي قد اخفقت وسجلت علامات الفشل في كل البطولات الرسمية والودية التي شاركنا فيها بالإضافة إلى أنديتنا الكبير والصغيرة وأخرها خماسية الإسكندرية في حلقة الدراويش. 
هل لجنة المنتخبات مقتنعة تماماً بالجهاز الفني للمنتخب ؟ مع خالص تقديرنا للمدرب الوطني مبارك سليمان الذي نتساءل عن موقعه في خارطة تدريب الأندية أم ان الواسطة والعلاقة أتت به في هذا الموقع مع زميله إسماعيل عطا المنان ( شاهد ما شافش حاجة). 
كرتنا تقودها عقلية عقيمة ومظلمة تشكو من الإفلاس لم يعد لديها ما تقدمه وغير مبالية بالنتائج الخائبة والدمار والانهيار الذي حل بها وهي السبب الأول والرئيس في ضياع الكرة السودانية وطمس هويتها الى متى أنتم باقون أيها السماسرة ؟؟ صحيح إن من أمن العقوبة أساء الأدب !!!
نعم لن تعود الكرة السودانية طالما المسئول يعيش حالة من البهرجة الإعلامية والظهور مع الفلاشات وعدسات المصورين والسفر المتواصل بعيدا عن المتابعة والتخطيط وخلفه إعلام ممجوج وملون بكل ألوان الطيف ولذلك لن ينصلح الحال في الوقت الراهن وسيتواصل مسلسل الإخفاقات ولن يتوقف في ظل وجود هؤلاء السماسرة الذين لا يهمهم ما يحدث وجلدهم أصبح تخين) ووشهم ممسح بي مرقة (
القبيلة الرياضية مسؤولة عن هدا الخراب بدءاً من اللاعب الذي يعد من أهم أدوات اللعبة ثم المسئول والمدرب والإداري والحكم والإعلامي والمشجع والأناطين وسماسرتهم وسماسرة اللاعبين فكل طرف من هذه الأطراف مسؤول عن هدا الفشل والإنتكاسات مسئولية مباشرة وغير مباشرة. 
الرياضة السودانية تحتاج إلى هيكلة جديدة لتفادي التراجع المخيف على الساحتين العربية والإفريقية وما يحدث الآن من إخفاقات وفشل يعود إلى عدم دعم الدولة والأزمة الإدارية بالإضافة إلى البيئة الرياضية التي أثرت بشكل كبير على خارطة الكرة السودانية وساهمت بشكل أو بآخر في تردي أوضاع المنتخبات والأندية السودانية على صعيد النتائج والعروض. 
السؤال هل ننتظر شروق شمس جديدة للكرة السودانية تقضي على هذه العقلية المريضة والجامدة والهرمة والمتأسفة الى غير رجعة ويستلم الدفة شباب من المجتهدين والغيورين على بلدهم ووطنهم ؟.
الإجابة : ما علينا إلا بالدعاء في الليل البهيم. 
سعادة الوزير هل تسمعنا ؟ او اسمعنا مرة وإذا لم تسمعنا فسننتظر السماء ان تنعم علينا بإنجاز !!!!
*

----------


## على الصغير

*الشباب التنزانى يطلب 200 الف دولار لانتقال هارونا ويؤزم الانتقال 
تاكيدا لما انفردت به (سودانا فوق) فقد كشف موقع نادى الشباب التنزانى انه طلب من نادى المريخ سداد مبلغ 200 الف دولار لانتقال لاعبة الرواندى هارونا واشار الموقع الى ان ادارة النادى خاطبت رسميا احد مندوبى المريخ المتواجدين بالعاصمة اليوغندية كمبالا التى يشارك فيها هارونا نيونزيما واعتبر الموقع ان هارونا قادر على تقديم الاضافة الفنية للمريخ حال اتمام الانتقال 
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*على صفيح ساخن نادر التوم
ميَه ميَه!! 
سعدت جدا لسياسة التقشف التى إنتظمت اروقة المريخ فى تسجيلاته الأخيرة، ورغم تحفظنا على بعض الأسماء نرى أن السيتسة ناجحة جدا وفاعلة وتحدد من يعشق الشعار ممن يعشق الأموال
فى كل عام تصرف اموال كثيرة على التسجيلات المحلية والخارجية دون ان يكون هناك مردود ولا كاسات حتى على المستوى المحلى يفشلون فى كاس الممتاز الذى هو اهم من الممتاز كابر البعض ام غضبوا من كلامنا
حققه الهلال بالتحكيم أم باى طريقة اخرى حيث ظل التفوق ازرقا
عموما نشيد بالمبادرة (الخلاقة)، وكنا نامل ان يتساوى الجميع بالذات الذين اعادوا قيدهم فى الحوافز، ونتمنى ان يتبع الهلال المريخ فى تنفيذها أكثر لاعب مية مليون نصفها او ربعها كاش والباقى مرتبات وإحتمال تتاخر _زى مرتباتنا_ وإحتمال شهرين ما يصرفوا يصبروا بس!!
أخيرا؟
بعد مكابرة ومكاجرة وعناد ودفاع مستميت إعترف صلاح صالح بخطأ حكمه الذى ادار نهائى الكاس _الجسيم_ وقال إن المعز كان يستحق الطرد (مرتين) والعيب حقيقة كدا ليس فى ذاك الحكم او اقرانه الذين ظلوا يتربصون بالزعيم الدوائر، العيب فيكم وفى حبايبكم فى الاتحاد حيث ظللتم تساندون حكامكم وتنصرونهم ظالمين او مظلومين واكتوى المريخ بنصركم لهم فى الحالة الاولى الظلم المستمر وظللتم تمنحونهم الدرجات العلا وتدافعون عنهم ولا تقرون بالاخطاء القاتلة التى تسببوا فيها ما يجعل فرقنا تفأجا( وبالذات فريقكم المدلل) حينما تلعب إفريقيا او خارجيا فى اى تنافس كان، حيث يتعرض الهلال لضربات جزاء وطرد وغير ذلك من الحالات الواضحة التى تغضون الطرف عنها والامر كذلك ينطبق على المريخ وبقية الاندية المشاركة خارجيا يتعودون على تحكيم (مشاتر) وقوانين صنعت خصيصا من لجنتكم لدورينا، وكذا يتفأجا حكامكم حينما يسند اليهم إدارة مباريات كبيرة فيفشلون وقلة قليلة جدا جدا جدا قد تنجح فى لقاءات قليلة جدا جدا جدا، فانتم تتسببون فى تدنى مستوى اللعبة والتحكيم بدفاعكم عن تلك الحالات وعدم إعترافكم بالاخطاء المتوالية والمتتالية المكررة والمتشابهة؟ ْالآن وقد طارت كل الفرق وتكاثرت الأخطاء تعترفون؟
نحن معكم نرحب بالتحكيم الأجنبى لمباريات القمة (لانها الأهم) ولو أن كل المباريات تحتاج تحكيما اجنبيا اما تقرا تصريحات اللاعبين والمدربين والمسؤولين فى الاندية: (لو وجدنا تحيما نزيها سنفوز، وخوفنا فقط من التحكيم؟؟؟؟) نريد التنفيذ السريع وقد إقترحنا لكم هذا قبل سنوات!
قمنا تااانى؟
يبدو ان صحف الهلال لا تمل من هذه (الدعايات) الممجوجة والكذبات المتكررة مثل اخطاء التحكيم ومثل طيرانهم من دور الاربعة كل عام
الصحف تريد ان تبيع والجمهور الازرق مصدوم بعد خروج فريقه فى (آخر محطة) على يد جوليبا بضربات الترجيح التكرارية وبنفس (الطرق) السابقة، عاد الهلال وخدعوا جماهيره بالممتاز لكن بعد فترة وجيزة وفى ختام الموسم فشل الهلال فى الفوز بالسودان والجمع بين البطولتين كما وعدوهم قبل المباراة ويومها، وبعد ذاك طفقوا يتحدثون عن الممتاز وإحتكاريته ونسوا حكاية الجمع بين اللقبين بد ان كانت اربعة القاب ممتاز وسودان وكونفدرالية وسوبر.. بالله؟
وفى غمرة إحباط القاعدة الهلالية والتى كانت تمنى النفس (أقلاها) بالوصول للنهائى _بد تعب_ تخرج الصحف الهلالية بمين شيتات لى شاكلة الهلال والترجى (الاول مشترك) عربيا وافريقيا.. معقول؟ هو انتو لما كنتو فى التنافس ومواصلين كنتو التانى عربيا وافريقيا ومريخيا هسه بد طرتو تتقدموا درجة ليه التقدم بالهزائم ولا كيف؟ ثم من يصدق انكم امام الاهلى القاهرى (البطل) وليوبارد (البطل) و...؟ الترجى ممكن يكون التانى افريقيا عربيا اى حاجة لانه حصل النهائى (ما زيكم) جمهوركم دا زهج وتعب ما كفاهو العذاب الهو فيه؟؟؟؟؟؟
التونسية!
كما طلب منا فها نحن الآن نؤيد الكوكى ونناصره طالما اصبح خيارا مفروضا علينا، نقف بجانبه حتى يكمل عامه ويحول عليه الحول فنحكم عليه، لكننا _للعلم_ إن أخفق الله لا يقدر، فإننا سنذكر بأننا كنا ضد وجوده مدربا ليس تقليلا ولاتشكيكا ولا لان هناك شئ بيننا، لكن لاسباب بررناها وليس هذا مجالها، الكوكى يريد ان يجلب مدرب لياقة تونسى ومرشد ذهنى تونسى ومدرب حراس تونسى وإحتمال يجيب لعيبة من اهلو... وفى هذا تاكيد على انه يبحث عن مصلحته وعن فرص لاهله واصدقائه ومعارفه وقد جربنا الحكاية دى مع حسام البدرى و(جوغته)، الكوكى سيعسكر بالمريخ فى تونس كما عسكر بالارسنال، لك الله يا مريخ وانت تتخبط بين تجربة الاهلى المصرى وتجربة الأهلى شندى! 
لى خير!
(أبدأ بس من ويييين) هذا هو شعورى وإحساسى وانا اريد ان اكتب عن إستقالة الوالى والآخرين وقرأت فى الصحف الأيام الفائتة لكننى احتاج لان اعرف من اين ابدا وساكتب لكم بعدها ولا تجزعوا فغدا إن شاء الله أكتب لكم عن هذا! لكن صدقونى كلو لى خير إن شاء الله!
متعاكستان!!
هناك فرق بين إستقالات الهلال واستقالات المريخ ففى البيت الازرق استقال الأعضاء حتى يحرجوا ويخرجوا الرئيس وقامت المفوضية بتأكيد (شرعنة) المجلس أكثر من مرة، وفى المريخ تقدم الرئيس بإستقالته برفقة (بعض الأعضاء) _ثلاثة_ ! لذلك سيكون هناك فرق بالتاكيد فى مآلات الاوضاع!
نار على نار
الكوتش النقر صرح بان مشكلتنا من اللاعبينولن نحصد البطولات ولو جلبنا اعظم المدربين
وحديث النقر (العاطفى) حديث معظم المدربين المحليين الذين لديهم عقدة مع المدربين الاجانب حتى لو كانوا عربا وليس هناك مشكلة فى فهم اللاعبين لهم وتواصلهم معهم!
افرض ان المشكلة لعيبة فعلا وانتو ما عندكم ذنب، طيب لماذا لا نراكم تدربون فى اندية كبيرة لها اسماءها او منتخبات؟؟؟
وهل _مثلا_ إذا درب النقر أو اى واحد من المدربين السودانيين برشلونة سيحقق ما حققه غوارديولا او المدرب الحالى حتى؟؟
المشكلة متداخلة نتفق معك ان اللاعبين يشكلون نسبة كبيييرة فى الفشل والإخفاق وانتو معاهم برضو.. ونحن كمان!
قلت بعد فوزالخرطوم على الدراويش بثلاثية (ما نضيفة) ان فارق الهدفين يمكن ان يُقصى اولاد الخرطوم طالما انهم يحتاجون حبيتين عند اللزوم ويطيروا، وتوقعنا اتنين تلاته لكن خمسة كتيرة والله ذكرتونا مازيمبى
لكن الخرطوم افضل من الهلال حيث حقق فوزا كبيرا هنا، بينما الهلال (إتحمص) رايح جايى!
تخريمة: نغمة (أولادنا) إتحولت من الجرايد الرياضية الى السياسية!
ويظل المريخ الحاضر والمستقبل والتأريخ وكلنا مريخاااب والكيان فوق الافراد، ويا مريخ حيرت قلبى معاااااااااااااك!
وما يضير البحر أمسى زاخرا إن رمى فيه غلام بحجر؟
آخر قطرة: كل دور إذا ما تم ينقلبُ!
وهذه بصمتى
*

----------


## على الصغير

*سيد سليم : كيف للمريخ أن يتعاقد مع لاعب من أندية سيكافا الضعيفة؟

اعتبر سيد سليم مدرب المريخ الأسبق أن بطولة سيكافا المقامة حاليا بيوغندا ضعيفة وقال: استغرب من ايفاد المسئولين في المريخ مناديب لمراقبة مباريات البطولة وترشيح لاعبين للانتقال إلى المريخ وتساءل: هل هناك لاعب في سيكافا يستحق ارتداء شعار المريخ؟ وما وزن منتخبات وأندية شرق ووسط أفريقيا؟ وهل تحصل على البطولات؟ وأوضح سيد سليم أن الساحة الداخلية تكاد تخلو من اللاعبين وقال: أعرف السودان مدينة مدينة واستطيع القول: ليس هناك لاعبين جيدين ولا يوجد أفضل من نجوم المريخ الحاليين وذكر سيد سليم أن عملية الشطب والتسجيل في المريخ ليست فنية وقال: من أوصى باعادة موسى الزومة اذا كان اللاعب لم يشارك أساسيا؟ً واذا كان المدرب مقتنعا به لأشركه وتساءل ايضا عن دور ابراهومة وخالد وجبرة ومحمد موسى وقال: هل دورهم يقتصر على الوقوف على الخط والجلوس على دكة البدلاء؟ وتساءل ايضا عن سبب سعي مجلس المريخ إلى اقناع العجب بالاعتزال وقال: هل يريدون تكريمه من خلال مباراة ودية وبعض الوشاحات؟ واعتبر سيد سليم أن هناك تخبطا في الكرة السودانية ورأى أن النتائج الأخيرة تؤكد ذلك لافتا إلى أن المريخ أقصاه ناد عمره سبعة أعوام وقال: المريخ عمره 85 عاما أقصاه ناد لم يتجاوز عمره السبعة أعوام والمنتخب
خرج ومنتخب الناشئين خسر أمام الصومال والخرطوم الوطني تلقى هزيمة تاريخية ولا توجد وزارة تحاسب ولا حكومة تراقب ولا اتحاد عام يسأل. 
*

----------


## على الصغير

*المريخ يبدأ مشواره في دوري الأبطال من الدور 32 ويعسكر بسوسة

تفيد متابعات إخبارية أن المريخ سيبدأ مشواره في دوري أبطال أفريقيا من الدور 32 و في حالة البداية من التمهيدي سيضطر المريخ في في هذه الحاله خوض المشوار الأفريقي من الدور التمهيدي لذلك سوف يكون بدء المعسكر التحضيري مبكرا وكان التونسي محمد عثمان الكوكي المدير الفني للمريخ الجديد قال أنه في حال تقرر أن يبدأ المريخ دوري الأبطال من التمهيدي فإن المعسكر التحضيري سينطلق يوم العشرين من الشهر الجاري بسوسة في تونس وفي حال تم اعفاء المريخ من التمهيدي سينطلق الاعداد في العاشر من يناير.
*

----------


## على الصغير

*محمد سيد أحمد عضو الاتحاد العام : جينارو لن يستمر مع الهلال
عضو بمجلس ادارة الاتحاد العام: جمعة جينارو لن يستمر مع الهلال الا اذا تم تجنيسه

قال السيد محمد سيد أحمد عضو مجلس ادارة الاتحاد العام إن الحارس جمعة جينارو لن يستمر مع الهلال الا اذا تم تجنيسه وقال: الجمعية العمومية حسمت أمر جمعة جينارو واللاعبين من أبناء دولة الجنوب وهؤلاء سيستمرون حتى نهاية الموسم وما يتردد عن أننا سمحنا باستمراره غير صحيح لأننا نتمسك بما قالته الجمعية العمومية وخانة حارس المرمى بالذات غير مسموح بتقييد لاعبين أجانب فيها ولا احتراف في حراسة المرمى ولذلك لا يمكن أن يستمر جمعة جينارو مع الهلال الا اذا تم تجنيسه واذا لم يحصل على جنسية لن يكون في قائمة الهلال.
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الزعيم



الزعيم تقدم اخر مؤشرات التسجيلات في المريخ
ريكاردو يفجر المفاجات قبل سفره في حوار حصري .. الاصابة تبعد ناقاسا .. موقع : الشباب التنزاني يطلب 200 ألف دولار في هارونا
عصام الحاج : اعضاء المجلس ليسوا طلاب سلطة ويمكن ان يستقيلوا في ثوان .. اهلي الخرطوم يبدي رغبته في ابراهومه
اقتراب الحسم في ملف الاحلال والابدال بالقلعة الحمراء
ساكواها يصل الكنغو ورئيس مازيمبي يجتمع به
مجلس الخرطوم الوطني يحدد مصير عنكبه اليوم
تاجيل اجتماع وفد المريخ مع ادارة اهلي الخرطوم لليوم
الشرميطي ينفي تلقيه عرضا من المريخ
مصلحة المريخ تطلبت استمرارنا .. عصام الحاج : اعضاء المجلس ليسوا طلاب سلطة ويمكن ان يستقيلوا في ثوان
موقع : الشباب التنزاني يطلب 200 الف دولار مقابل هارونا
قبل سفره .. الكوكي : ملف الاجانب يشغلني واتوقع حسمه خلال يومين
كابيلا يتحسر على مايجري في المريخ .. عادل ابو جريشه : فوجئت بالاستقالات وكان الاجدر يايقعدوا سوا يا يمشوا سوا .. قلبي على الكيان اكثر من الاشخاص .. ومايحدث من انشقاق لمجلس ادارة منتخب شئ معيب ومحزن
الاخوة الذين لم يقدموا استقالاتهم علينا ان نمنحهم الفرصة وندعمهم ولو الامور صعبت عليهم عليهم براهم يمشوا
بالحسابات والمنطق سياسة التقشف لاتنجح في نادي جماهيري زي المريخ وترشيد الصرف ممكن
المدير الفني الجديد للمريخ يتحدث للزعيم من مطار الخرطوم .. الكوكي : ساشرع في ترتيبات المعسكر وتامين المباريات الودية فور وصولي الى تونس .. ملف الاجانب يقلقني .. لابد من اختيار العناصر المميزة وستكون هناك اخبار سارة خلال ال 48 ساعة المقبلة .. اتصالاتي بالوالي لم تنقطع .. مشاركتنا في التمهيدي من عدمها ستحدد موعد انطلاقة الاعداد .. وخططت لهذا الامر مع مجلس ادارة النادي




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الصدى



هارونا يتغزل فى المريخ..والهلال يقترب من التعاقد مع الكاميرونى مكسيم..والاهلى يوافق على اطلاق سراح محمد موسى للاحمر
المريخ يستخرج تاشيرة دخول لمهاجم زامبى..السلاطين يعرضون 150الف دولار على سادومبا لعام واحد..ومحمد سيد احمد يؤكد:جمعة جينارو لايستطيع الاستمرار مع الهلال
يستقبل وفدا من مازيمبى .. المريخ يستخرج تاشيرة دخول لمهاجم زامبى
تحدث للصدى واكد رغبته الانتقال الى المريخ .. هارونا يصل دار السلام ويقود المفاوضات مع ادارة الشباب التنزانى بنفسه
لجنة التعبئة المريخية تكرم جمال الوالى تحت شعار(ردالجميل)
الفرقة الحمراء تبدا مشوارها فى دورى الابطال من الدور التمهيدى
اديكو سعيد بحديث الكوكى ويعد بالتالق فى الموسم المقبل حال تم التجديد له
اكد اعتزازه بالانتماء للمريخ .. محمد سيد احمد : جمعة جينارو لن يستمر مع الهلال الا اذا تم تجنيسه ومجلس الازرق تحدانى ويرانى العدو الاول له
اهلى الخرطوم يوافق على اطلاق سراح محمد موسى للمريخ
الكوكى يرشح اربعة اسماء وسياسة التقشف تحول دون التعاقد معهم
الاحمر يحصل على موافقة نجم سيمبا
الشرميطى يؤكد استمراره فى الدورى السويسرى وينفى تلقيه عرضا من المريخ
جمال احمد عمر: استقالتى نهائية ولا رجعة فيها
همد : لن اعود وليس هناك ما يشجع على الاستمرار
زيكو:اذا كان الاعضاء الرافضون للاستقالة يملكون المال لماذا اعتمدوا على الرئيس فى عشرة اعوام ؟
هشام يس :مجلسنا سيظل فى حالة اجتماعات متواصلة لعامين مقبلين
سيد سليم : هل هناك لاعب فى بطولة سيكافا يستحق ارتداء شعار المريخ ؟
الاكسبريس يجدد لكوكو .. اهلى شندى يتعاقد مع الهمام ويستغنى عن عبدالحميد السعودى
حداثة : سانية مرعب ويستحق الاستمرار واكانغا صديق البطاقات الملونة والمحليون افضل منه
قدم عرضا لسادومبا .. مريخ الفاشر يفاجئ القمة ويتعاقد مع احمد موسى ومالك ويفاوض سامى عبدالله ومحمد الجيلى
اجتماع استثنائى لنجوم القمة .. لاعبو العملاقين يتحسرون على ايام العز ويصبون جام غضبهم على الاتفاقية وسياسة التقشف
الهلال يتعاقد مع الكاميرونى مانغى مكسيم
نجم الاهلى السابق يهاجم ابوتريكة ..حسن مصطفى:صانع العاب فريق القرن خان زملائه
*

----------


## على الصغير

*عناوين صحيفة الصدى






الكوكى يرشح اربعة اسماء وسياسة التقشف تحول دون التعاقد معهم
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
بهدوء 
علم الدين هاشم 
هؤلاء لا تهمهم مصلحة المريخ ! 

 الاستقرار الادارى الذى ظل يعيشه نادى المريخ فى عهد جمال الوالي طوال  الاعوام الماضية يعتبر من ابرز الايجابيات التى ظلت تميز المريخ عن بقية  الاندية التي كثيرا ماتتعرض لهزات عنيفه  بسبب الصراعات الادارية الداخلية وتنسف استقرارها مما ينعكس سلبا على  الاستقرار الفنى للفريق ,, ولهذا ليس من مصلحة المريخ ان يذهب مجلسه الحالى  كما ينادى عدد من الاقطاب والرموز داخل النادى بحجة ان الموجودين فى مجلس  الادارة ليست لديهم القدرة المالية فى تسيير النشاط ومواجهة تكلفته العالية  بعد استقالة جمال الوالى لانهم بذلك يدفعون النادى نحو الفراغ الادارى  والدخول فى صراعات ومشاكل وخلافات الى ان يتم الاتفاق على لجنة تسيير يمكن  ان تتحمل المسؤولية فى الوقت الذى نعلم كبر حجم المسؤولية الملقاة الان على  عاتق المجلس الحالى فى الاشراف على ملف التسجيلات وعمليات الاحلال  والابدال وغيرها من الخطوات التى يفترض ان تسبق الاعداد للموسم الجديد ,,  هذا لايعنى اننا نبصم بالعشرة على افضلية هذا المجلس وكفاءة كل اعضائه  وقدرتهم فى تسيير العمل حتى نهاية فترته القانونية بل على العكس من ذلك فقد  كان ولازال لنا رأى سابق حول بعض الاعضاء الذين ماكان لهم ان يتشرفوا  بالعمل الادارى فى نادى المريخ لولا الموازنات والتحالفات وغيرها من  التربيطات التى تتم بين تجار العضوية قبل عقد الجميعة العمومية , ولكن مع  ذلك نؤكد بان بقاء المجلس بتشكيلته وعضويته الحالية افضل بكثير من ان يذهب  مستقيلا ليلحق برئيسه جمال الوالى , طالما ان عنصر المال قد اصبح متوفرا  على الاقل فى الفترة الحالية التى بادر فيها الرئيس المستقيل كعادته وسدد  تكلفة اعادة قيد خمسة من اللاعبين اضافة الى تكلفة التعاقد مع المدرب  الجديد التونسى محمد الكوكى ووعده بتحمل تكلفة معسكر الاعداد القادم المرشح  له ان يكون فى تونس حسب حديث الكوكى فى المؤتمر الصحفى الاخير ,, لكل ذلك  نرجو من الذين بدأوا اطلاق حملات التخذيل والتحريض ضد اعضاء المجلس الحالى  والتشكيك فى كفاءتهم والتندر والسخرية من بقائهم بعدما استقال جمال الوالى  ان يكفوا عن ذلك ويراعوا مصلحة النادى الذى يحتاج من الجميع ان يساهموا فى  تعزيز الاستقرار داخل اركانه والتوحد من خلفه حتى يتخطى فترة الانتقالات  الحالية وينجح فى استكمال عملية الاحلال والابدال وفقا لرؤية المدرب الكوكى  الذى يشكر على جهوده التى يبذلها الان مع اعضاء مجلس الادارة واشرافه على  هذا الملف الهام ,, فلا اعتقد ان هناك مريخى واحد يمكن ان يقبل بذهاب  المجلس الحالى فى ظل الظروف التى نتحدث عنها والاستحاقات التى تتطلب من  مجلس الادارة الاشراف عليها ,, لاداعى للتخذيل والتشكيك والتحريض ضد  الاعضاء الحاليين لمجرد انهم رفضوا الاستقالة وفضلوا الاستمرار فى العمل  وتحمل المسؤولية الكاملة , بل يجب ان نشكرهم على ذلك كما قال السيد جمال  الوالي فى حديثه لبرنامج الحدث بقناة الجزيرة الرياضية وهو يطالب الجميع  بضرورة الالتفاف حول المريخ ومجلس ادارته ووعده بانه سيظل يدعم النادى من  اى موقع اخر وان صلته به لايمكن ان تكون رهنا للمنصب الذى كان يشغله بل  ابدى الوالى تفاؤلا بان موسم المريخ القادم سيكون افضل بكثير عن موسمه  الاخير الذى تعرض فيه المريخ لكثير من الازمات حرمته من تحقيق الانجازات  التى ترضى وتلبى طموحات جماهيره .
 الذين يطالبون برحيل بقية اعضاء مجلس  الادارة بسبب استقالة رئيسه جمال الوالى لاتهمهم كثيرا مصلحة المريخ وانما  يقدمون صورة خاطئة تختزل هذا الكيان الضخم فى ذهاب اوبقاء الافراد فى  الوقت الذى يفترض ان يبادر هؤلاء من تلقاء انفسهم فى تقديم الدعم المادى  والمعنوى اذا كانت تهمهم مصلحة المريخ بدلا من هذه التصريحات السالبة ضد  مجلس الادارة الذى يتمتع حتى الان بشرعية كاملة رغم استقالة ثلاثة من  اعضائه ,, فمن يريد دخول مجلس الادارة عليه ان يقدم نفسه لينال ثقة اعضاء  الجمعية العمومية القادمة !
*

----------


## على الصغير

*كلام خطير
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
إن فوكس 
نجيب عبدالرحيم 
سقوط الوطني في حلقة الدراويش 

 قبل أن نفيق من صدمة الإخفاقات والفشل التي تعودنا عليها تلقينا ضربة  جديدة في يوغندا بسقوط منتخبنا في بطولة (الجرذان) سيكافا المتأسفة فنياً  وإعلامياً وعجزنا عن الحصول على بطاقة أفضل  ثالث رغم المشاركة مع منتخبات لا تملك قوت يومها وتسير نشاطها بالقطعة  باستثناء تنزانيا وقبل أن نلتقط أنفاسنا سقط ممثلنا الوطني فريق الخرطوم في  التصفيات العربية في حلقة فريق الدراويش بمدينة الإسكندرية بخمس ضربات  أردته قتيلاً بلا حراك ولا حول ولا قوة لاه إلا بالله.
 على قول المثل  السوداني ( كما متنا شقينا المقابر) هل يعقل منتخب يمثل دولة يكون اعدداه  ساعة أو ساعتين وهو يخوض منافسة دولية بغض النظر عن مستواها الفني فكل  الدول المشاركة الغنية والفقيرة استعدت لها مبكراً ولذلك كانت النتيجة  متوقعة خروجنا كالعادة من البطولة لعدم وجود لجنة فنية من شأنها ان ترسم  خارطة لمنتخباتنا الوطنية الاول والشباب والناشئين التي قد اخفقت وسجلت  علامات الفشل في كل البطولات الرسمية والودية التي شاركنا فيها بالإضافة  إلى أنديتنا الكبير والصغيرة وأخرها خماسية الإسكندرية في حلقة الدراويش.
 هل لجنة المنتخبات مقتنعة تماماً بالجهاز الفني للمنتخب ؟ مع خالص تقديرنا  للمدرب الوطني مبارك سليمان الذي نتساءل عن موقعه في خارطة تدريب الأندية  أم ان الواسطة والعلاقة أتت به في هذا الموقع مع زميله إسماعيل عطا المنان (  شاهد ما شافش حاجة).
 كرتنا تقودها عقلية عقيمة ومظلمة تشكو من الإفلاس  لم يعد لديها ما تقدمه وغير مبالية بالنتائج الخائبة والدمار والانهيار  الذي حل بها وهي السبب الأول والرئيس في ضياع الكرة السودانية وطمس هويتها  الى متى أنتم باقون أيها السماسرة ؟؟ صحيح إن من أمن العقوبة أساء الأدب  !!!
 نعم لن تعود الكرة السودانية طالما المسئول يعيش حالة من البهرجة  الإعلامية والظهور مع الفلاشات وعدسات المصورين والسفر المتواصل بعيدا عن  المتابعة والتخطيط وخلفه إعلام ممجوج وملون بكل ألوان الطيف ولذلك لن ينصلح  الحال في الوقت الراهن وسيتواصل مسلسل الإخفاقات ولن يتوقف في ظل وجود  هؤلاء السماسرة الذين لا يهمهم ما يحدث وجلدهم أصبح تخين) ووشهم ممسح بي  مرقة (
 القبيلة الرياضية مسؤولة عن هدا الخراب بدءاً من اللاعب الذي  يعد من أهم أدوات اللعبة ثم المسئول والمدرب والإداري والحكم والإعلامي  والمشجع والأناطين وسماسرتهم وسماسرة اللاعبين فكل طرف من هذه الأطراف  مسؤول عن هدا الفشل والإنتكاسات مسئولية مباشرة وغير مباشرة.
 الرياضة  السودانية تحتاج إلى هيكلة جديدة لتفادي التراجع المخيف على الساحتين  العربية والإفريقية وما يحدث الآن من إخفاقات وفشل يعود إلى عدم دعم الدولة  والأزمة الإدارية بالإضافة إلى البيئة الرياضية التي أثرت بشكل كبير على  خارطة الكرة السودانية وساهمت بشكل أو بآخر في تردي أوضاع المنتخبات  والأندية السودانية على صعيد النتائج والعروض.
 السؤال هل ننتظر شروق  شمس جديدة للكرة السودانية تقضي على هذه العقلية المريضة والجامدة والهرمة  والمتأسفة الى غير رجعة ويستلم الدفة شباب من المجتهدين والغيورين على  بلدهم ووطنهم ؟.
 الإجابة : ما علينا إلا بالدعاء في الليل البهيم.
 سعادة الوزير هل تسمعنا ؟ او اسمعنا مرة وإذا لم تسمعنا فسننتظر السماء ان تنعم علينا بإنجاز !!!!
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
القلم الاحمر
داوود عبدالحق ابورونق 
ختامها مسك يا زعيم 

 • عدنا والعود احمد والشوق اكثر عدنا وما اجمل العودة ومعشوقنا المريخ  يحقق بطولة الوطن كأس السودان بعد ان تفوق علي نده التقليدي الهلال بضربات  الجزاء الترجيحية وبذلك ختم الزعيم موسمه بتلك البطولة المحببة .
  • لم تحظي المباراة بالاهتمام المتوقع نظرا للخروج المر لطرفي القمة من  بطولة الكونفدرالية فكانت المباراة أداء للواجب ولكنها كانت مهمة من  الناحية المعنوية وتكمن سعادة المريخاب بمواصلة الزعيم مسلسل تفوقه وللمرة  الثانية علي الهلال بعد الفوز الكونفدرالي بثلاثية ونتمني مواصلة سلسلة  الانتصارات المتوالية .
 • المباراة كانت متوسطة المستوي وكان المريخ  أكثر جراءة في الفوز بها واستحق المريخ الكأس وكان بامكان لاعبيه تحقيق  الفوز من الشوط الاول لو وفقوا في ترجمة الفرص المهدرة خاصة فرص اللاعب  الباشا والعجب .
 • التحكيم السوداني كعادته كان سيئا وقد ظلم الحكم  هاشم المريخ خاصة في تلك الكرة التي اعترض فيها المعز اللاعب الباشا وكان  المعز يستحق البطاقة الحمراء من الدقيقة 20 ولو حدث ذلك لنال الهلال هزيمة  كبيرة لكنه الهلال مصان بحكام صلاح .
 • الحمد لله ارتحنا من المخرب  ريكاردو فقد اضاع علي المريخ موسما مضمونا وخرجنا من المولد بدون حمص  والمريخ كان يستحق الفوز بالكونفدرالية وليذهب ريكاردو غير مأسوفا عليه  ومرحبا بالكوكي في الكوكب الاحمر ونتمني له التوفيق .

 • ظهر  اللاعب باسكال بمستوي متميز وايضا تالق الحضري وضفر ورمضان عجب وظهر بعض  لاعبي المريخ بحالة سيئة منهم نجم الدين وسعيد السعودي الذي اكثر من  التمريرات الخاطئة اما الباشا فامره غريب مع مباريات الهلال فدائما يفشل  ويظهر بمستوي متدني
 • انتهي الموسم والذي كان حزينا علي الجماهير  الحمراء والمريخ يحتاج لكثير من العمل والجهد والكوكي لايملك عصا سحرية ولا  بد من تسجيل لاعبين محترفين علي مستوي عال ويجب ان يغادر كل المحترفين ما  عدا الحضري وباسكال واذا صحت الاخبار الواردة بخصوص بقاء اللاعب وارغو فتلك  مصيبة كبيرة يجب علي المريخاب التصدي لها فوارغو جلبه الوالي واثبت اللاعب  فشله الواضح ويجب علي جمال انهاء عقد اللاعب فورا وارغو لم ولن يفيد  المريخ .
 • حصول الزعيم علي كأس السودان لا يشفي ولا يرضي جماهيره ولا  يعوضها عن فقدان الممتاز والخروج المر والحزين من الكونفدرالية لذلك من  الضروري القيام بعملية احلال وابدال في كشف الفريق وذلك بابعاد المتخاذلين  واستجلاب لاعبين اشداء اقوياء يقدرون المريخ ويلعبون بغيرة ووفاء ويجب ان  يتولي عملية التسجيل المدرب الكوكي.
 • اصبحت استقالة جمال الوالي حقيقة  ثابتة يجب التعامل معها بواقعية وبالرغم من توقيتها الغير مناسب بل تعتبر  هروب من المسئولية لان المريخ يواجه تحديات كبيرة منها التسجيلات ولكن  بالرغم من ذلك نشيد بالرجل جمال الوالي علي ما قدمه من وقت ومال وما حققه  من انجازات ستظل خالدة في تاريخ المريخ التليد ونثق في ان حواء المريخ  ولوودة وسوف يأتي الشخص المناسب وستسمر سفينة المريخ في الابحار وستصل الي  مرافي الامان وسوف تحقق الاحلام بأذن الله وللمريخ رب يحميه
 • الحمد  لله والشكر له علي نعمة الصحة والعافية بعد نجاح عملية الغضروف والتي اجريت  لي قبل اسبوعين بمستشفي الملك فهد بالهفوف وحقيقة لساني وقلبي ويراعي يعجز  عن شكر كل من زار واتصل بي مريخاب وهلالاب ومن كل الوان الطيف الرياضي  والاجتماعي والثقافي بكافة مدن المملكة وخاصة اهل الاحساء الطيبين وحقيقة  لا اريد ان اذكر اسماء حتي لا انسي احد لكنني استميح القراء الاعزاء واتوجه  بشكري وتقديري للدكتور البارع /محمد زيتوني استشاري جراحة العظام  والغضاريف بمستشفي الملك فهد فقد كان الشفاء علي يديه بأذن الله وشكري  للدكتور /محمد النيل والدكتور /محمد الحسن والاستاذ يوسف كريته ويمتد الشكر  لصديقي المهندس محمد جعفر نائب رئيس الرابطة الرياضية الذي قام بمجهود  جبار والشكر للمنتدي الثقافي القومي بالاحساء وللملتقي الاسري بالاحساء  ولرابطة رومي البكري ولروابط المريخ والهلال ولرئيس مجلس المريخ جمال  الوالي وللزملاء استاذي محمد عبدالصادق رئيس القسم الرياضي لجريدة الخرطوم  الغراء والي ادارة تحرير صحيفة كفرووتر الالكترونية الاساتذة / ياسر مختار  وياسر حامد والشكر لاستاذي يعقوب حاج ادم والاستاذ خالد حامد الجزولي  الاستاذ احمد الفكي والي صديقي ابوكرفته حمراء تسر الناظرين جعلي الهلال  واخيرا تقديري الكبير وشكري الغزير للفنان الرائع والمبدع ابوعركي البخيت  وهو يزورني في المستشفي وتقديري للاخوة دكتور حسن باهقيل و مزمل الشايقي  واسامة سبوتة ومحمد رحمة وحقيقة لا استطيع ان اعبر عن شكري لكل من سأل عني  وأطمئن الجميع انني بخير وعافية والحمد والشكر لله رب العالمين ويا ربي  تشفي كل مريض .


 • تكتب ان ابورونق سوف يتحول للون الازرق  اولا ما هو الشيء الذي يجعلني اغير ولائي هل هو كاساتكم وانجازاتكم القارية  حقيقة لا اري غير صفركم الدولي المستمر واؤكد لك انني ولدت مريخيا وسأعيش  مريخا وسأموت مريخيا 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*

بوضوح شديد 
عبدالله كمال 
الجابكم إستقال إنتو المقعدكم شنو !! 

 قد تكون نسبة دعم الأعضاء (ضئيلة) مقارنة بما يدفعه جمال الوالي، ولكن  الثابت أن بقية أعضاء مجلس المريخ المتمسكين بالإستمرار لم يقصروا كما أوضح  ذلك أمين خزينة المريخ خالد شرف الدين في حوار صحفي سابق.
 لا يوجد فرق  بين الذي يملك في جيبه (عشرة) جنيهات فقط تبرع بها كاملة للمريخ، وبين آخر  تبرع بـ(10) مليون دولار من خزينته المليئة بالاموال (ما شاء الله اللهم  زده وبارك له في ماله) للزعيم.
 ما زلنا  نتعامل مع إستقالة الوالي على أنها جاءت بسبب (زهج) و(إرهاق) الرجل.. لم  يشكو يوماً من أعضاء مجلسه، ولم يتحدث عن مضايقات يتعرض لها في العمل.
  المقدمة، هي مجرد بداية للتعليق على ما جاء بلسان قطب المريخ عمر حجوج، حول  تمسك أعضاء مجلس المريخ عدا الثلاثي المستقيل بمواصلة المهمة حتى نهاية  الدورة، ومطالبته لهم بالإستقالة تماماً كما فعل الرئيس جمال الوالي.
  ما قاله حجوج، أمر خطير يستحق الوقوف عنده بإعتبار ان الرجل عضو سابق بمجلس  المريخ وأحد الذين نضعهم في خانة الزول (الفاهم إدارة وكورة).
 حديث  حجوج يكرس لحكم الفرد في المريخ.. نعم جمال الوالي لم يقصر ولا أعتقد أنه  سيقصر، ولكن لا يمكن ان نرهن وجود مجلس كامل اعضاءه (محترمون لدينا) بوجوده  على سدة رئاسة نادي المريخ.
 نعم الوالي دفع ولا يمكن مقارنة ما يصرفه  بالآخرين، ولكن ذلك لا يمكن ان يعطي حجوج الحق في أن يجعل المريخ ملكية  خاصة بالرئيس المستقيل، ويستخدم إستقالته للإساءة لخلق الله ممن شهدنا لهم  بحب المريخ والعمل لاجله.
 محاولة إجبار أعضاء المجلس الممتنعين على  الإستقالة هي إساءة لهم بالمقام الأول، كما أن حديث حجوج يحمل في طياته  إساءة للجمعية العمومية التي إنتخبت هذا المجلس قبل عام من الآن بقوله ما  معناه: الجابكم إستقال، إنتو المقعدكم شنو !!.

 الجمعية الأخيرة  للمريخ كانت الأكثر ديمقراطية على الإطلاق وسبقها حراك كثيف لأبناء النادي  خاصة (شباب من أجل المريخ)، وشهدت إجراءاتها منافسة شرسة بين المرشحين  أفرزت لنا في النهاية المجلس الحالي.
 على المستوى الشخصي، أرى أن الوقت  الحالي مناسب حتى (يقعد اهل المريخ في الواطة) ويفكروا في مستقبل النادي،  وكيف يخرجوا الزعيم من ورطة الإعتماد على جيوب الأفراد إلى رحاب  الإستثمارات التي تدر على النادي دخلاً كبيراً.
 والمجموعة الجالسة  حالياً على كراسي المجلس قادرة على إحداث ذلك الفعل، لو وجدت المساندة  الحقيقية من جانب كل أهل المريخ وخاصة الرئيس المستقيل جمال الوالي.
  أخيراً.. نتمنى ان تختفي الأصوات الداعية لتكريس حكم الفرد في المريخ، عبر  الطعن في كفاءة وقدرات الآخرين، والعمل على وضع جمال الوالي وكأنه (الرجل  الوحيد في العالم) القادر على قيادة الزعيم لأن هذا النادي هو ملك للملايين  التي بالتاكيد ان هناك من بينها كفاءات قادرة على تسيير الأمور بالنادي  والإضافة له تماماً كما فعل إبن النادي جمال الوالي او أقل بقدر يسير.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
كرات عكسية
محمد كامل سعيد
شاي بحليب (منّو فيه)..!!

* للاعزاء في شمال الوادي، الأشقاء المصريين، العديد من المصطلحات
(الخفيفة) التي يتداولونها يومياً وينقلوها الى كل ما يعاشرهم من بقية
شعوب المنطقة..!!

* شاي بحليب (منو فيه) من ابرز المصطلحات التي تعني ان يقوم مُعد الشاي،
سواء في القهوة او البيت، بغلي حب الشاي مع اللبن في البراد.. وعادة لا
تتم تصفيته ويُقدم مع (التفل) هكذا.. منو فيه..!!

* تذكرت ذلك المصطلح وانا اتابع ما يحدث لإعضاء المجلس المريخي الذين
رفضوا التقدم باستقالاتهم واختاروا، ولو شكلياً، مواصلة المشوار الصعب في
المجلس..!!

* ولأن الوالي سيعود، سواء قبل انتهاء المهلة القانونية لإستقالته طرف
المفوضية او بعد انتهاء فترة لجنة التسيير، فقد كان (الرئيس الطوالي)
حريصاً على الاحتفاظ بشكل الفريق وساهم في اعادة خمسة لاعبين..!!

* قد يتساءل البعض: ما علاقة ذلك مع الشاي ابو حليب منو فيه..؟! وهنا
نؤكد ان الوالي لا يرغب في العمل مع المجموعة التي اختلفت معه.. وعندما
عرض فكرة الاستقالة الجماعية ورفض المعارضين فضل ممارسة الضغط على
المجموعة التي لا تسانده بل تعارضه الرأي..!!

* قد تكون عودة الوالي لرئاسة المريخ قبل نهاية المهلة القانونية
للمفوضية والتي لا تتعدى الإسبوعين.. وربما يعود الوالي بعد ثلاثة أشهر
هي عمر لجنة التسيير..!!

* الوالي يدرك ان من استقالوا معه هم الذين لا يجادولونه في القرارات
التي يتخذها ويكتفون بدور هامشي بعيداً عن التأثير على القرارات.. كل
القرارات..!!

* الرئيس الطوالي يشترط توفر صفة الشاي (منو فيه) في كل الاعضاء الذين
يعملون معه في المجلس..!!

* يعني من يتطلع للعمل في المجلس المريخي يجب ان تتوافر فيه صفة اساسية
تتمثل في اجادته ترديد (كلو تمام ياريس) و.. (كدة صاح يا ريس)..!!

* حتى الاعلاميين المريخاب هنالك شروط معينة تحكم عملهم.. فمن يتجرأ على
توجيه اي انتقادات للرئيس الطوالي يكون العزل هو مصيره..!!

* ومن يطالب بالشفافية يسير الى ذات المصير المحتوم.. وامامنا العديد من
الاسماء في مجال العمل الصحفي ابتعدوا لسنوات لأن سياسة الوالي لم
تعجبهم..!!

* الذين يوالون الرئيس الطوالي في مجال الاعلام لا حصر لهم.. وهم حريصون
على تنفيذ كل التعليمات التي من شأنها اخراس الاقلام التي تنتقد
الرئيس..!!

* الصمت والمداراة والكذب في نقل الواقع الذي يعيشه النادي يكون من
اولويات الصحافي المريخي الناجح في عهد الوالي..!!

* الصراعات على اشدها داخل نادي المريخ لكن لا احد يتجرأ على نشر ما يدور
من وقائع بالشفافية المطلوبة لأن السواد الأعظم من الاعلاميين مسيرون ولا
خيار لهم غير القيام بدور نحن مع السلطان او الشاي بحليب منو فيه..!!

* مضت ثلاثة ايام على استقالة الوالي.. ولا يزال امام الرئيس الطوالي
(12) يوماً ستكون كافية لإقناعه بالعدول عنها
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
صيحة
موسي مصطفي
المريخ يتحول الى ميدان تحرير!!


لا زال المريخ يعاني من عدم استقرار بعد استقالة الاخ جمال الوالي والتي
اجبر عليها بعد ان شعر ان مستقبل المريخ في خطر وان المشاكل احاطت
بالنادي من كل حدب وصوب وان المريخ سيكون في ايد غير امينة بعد ان احاطت
به المخاطر وكاد ان يفقد ملامحه.
الاخ جمال الوالي اوفي بالعهد الذي قطعه ولكن ماذا نقول مع بقية الاعضاء
المنتحرين والذين ركبوا دماغهم و رفضوا تقديم الاستقالة .
ما يحدث في المريخ سيجني الاحمر حصاده اسيفا في الموسم الجديد بعد ان
اغلقت جميع الابواب امام الاحمر وليس امامه سوي القبول بالامر الواقع
ولكن جماهير المريخ لن تقبل به.
ستضطر جماهير المريخ على تنفيذ كافة انواع الاعتصامات من اجل الحصول على
حقوق النادي ومنع المريخ من السقوط.
الوالي قال الحقيقة التي كانت خافية وعلى البقية ان يرافقوه من اجل
الاتيان بمجلس منسجم في الجمعية المقبلة.
متوكل ومولانا ازهري وعصام الحاج الذين اتي بهم الوالي الى سدة الحكم
بالمريخ رفضوا الامتثال لقرارهم السابق واحترام عقول الجماهير التي هاجت
وماجت و لولا التخدير الذي مارسه المجلس لكان المجلس الان في خبر كان !!
جماهير المريخ لن تسكت وستقوم بحماية النادي ضد المنتحرين والفاشلين
والذين حاولوا وضع الجماهير في عنق الزجاجة بعد ان حبسوا انفاسنا عشرة
سنوات.
جماهير المريخ لن تسكت على من لا يستطيعون توفير وجبة افطار للاعبين
واقامة ليوم واحد في فندق خمسة نجوم او بعد ان صبرتهم على فشلهم في كرة
القدم!!
جماهير المريخ لن تصبر على الذين خانو العهد ورفضوا الايفاء المواثيق والعهود !!
ان كانت جماهير المريخ قد صبرت على الوالي وفاء لما قدمه لها ببناء استاد
فخيم وملعب مثالي وقيد لاعبين مميزين فما الذي يجعلها تصبر على من فشل في
توفير مبلغ (15) مليون عبارة عن اورنيك تسجيل اللاعبين بعد ان تهرب الكل
ولم تجد جماهير المريخ سوي العقيد صديق على صالح والذي قام بشراء
الارانيك من حر ماله قبل ان يصل وفد المريخ ومعه الثلاثي راجي ومصعب
وبلة.
لن نسكت على من طالبوا الوالي بالاستقالة ورفضوا الاستقالة وسنكشف حقيقيتهم!!
على المفوض فتح تحقيق في مديونيات المريخ اليوم قبل الغد !!
هل يمكن ان يحكم المريخ من ورد اسمه ضمن الذين للمريخ عليهم حقوق بطرفهم!!
الاختشوا ماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااتو وشبعوا موووووووووووووووت!!
هل يتحول المريخ الى ميدان تحرير!!.. وهل يمكن ان نشاهد موقعة الجمل
بالعرضة جنوب!!
*

----------


## على الصغير

*الكوكي يرشّح أربعة أسماء وسياسة التقشف تحول دون التعاقد معهم
علمت الصدى أن الكوكي رشّح أربعة لاعبين للانتقال إلى المريخ غير أن سياسة التقشف التي يتبعها النادي تحول دون التعاقد معهم وتفهم الكوكي الوضع الجديد وقال إنه سيتماشى معه ورشّح المدرب التونسي الكاميروني الكسيس لاعب الزمالك المصري ونجم الأفريقي السابق ورشّح الغاني ابوكو والكنغولي ميبينزا بالاضافة إلى باتي لاعب إنتر كلوب الأنغولي وأوضح الكوكي للمسئولين في المريخ أنه سيبحث عن لاعبين أفارقة صغار السن في تونس مشيراً إلى أن وكلاء اللاعبين يحضرون لاعبين أفارقة ويخضعونهم إلى اختبارات مع الأندية التونسية وذكر أنه خلال فترة وجوده في تونس سيتصل بوكلاء لاعبين ويختبر بعض اللاعبين واذا وجد عنصر أو عنصرين جيدين سيتواصل مع المسئولين في المريخ للتعاقد معهما.

*

----------

